# A6 low oil pressure light



## kx50052 (Oct 8, 2009)

Hello

I have a 1999 A6 2.8 When I am driving the car the low oil pressure light comes on. Then goes off for a time maybe 20 min or longer then comes back on beeps 3 times flashes the light and then goes off again. I asked a VW Audi shop and they said to trmove the oil pan and clean the pick up screen on the oil pump. I did. It was not very dirty at all, but I did clean it. I put it back together and filled it with 10W-40 and a new car quest filter and it still is happening today. I would like to put a oil pressure gage in the car as well as the light but I was told there is no extra port so I can put in a gauge as well as the light. Is this a common problem with this model? Can it be just the pressure switch I was told the usually when this happens everyone changes the switch and it is the dirty screen. If I want to run a gauge and not the pressure switch do I ground the wire that goes to the switch or just not hook it to the switch so that the light will not come on if I install a gauge. Please any help is welcome.

Thanks Paul


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Worth changing the switch first, as they do fail quite often - have a look here: http://www.germanautoparts.com/Audi/A6/EngineElectrical/150/6

You can probably plumb a gauge in using a T-piece in the pressure switch port (M10x1 thread). I don't know that engine that well, but should be space to get it in as the same engine was used in the Audi Coupe which had a factory pressure gauge. I would expect the same place you get the gauge from will be able to help you with the T-piece.










Hope that helps


----------

